# Adding privacy to my balcony



## surfer.nomad (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello.

Any suggestions on how to add some privacy to the balcony on a new apartment I'm moving into? I'm a new bachelor and the only one living here so take note that I may kill plants that need too much attention. lol

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Want ideas, then post a picture.
Is the landlord even going to let you put something up, better check first.


----------



## surfer.nomad (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a pretty basic white balcony but I'll take a couple pics this afternoon and post them. I'll also grab the measurements in case that helps.

Just trying to get some ideas on how to decorate various parts of my new bachelor pad.. like the small (doorless) bedroom which is where the balcony leads from.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweet Home 3D is free, open source software great for making floorplans. It also has open source symbol sets and a fairly swift learning curve. Having a floor plan to scale will come in handy as you shop for furnishings and things. Moving them around with a mouseclick first really does beat physically moving them!

Have others near you done things with their balconies you like? Is the bedroom the only room that leads to the balcony or does the living and dining room do so also. Joe's point is worth considering. What does your lease say you can do to the balcony or put on it? How many people do you plan or will the lease allow you to have on it?

How do you plan to use the balcony and the apartment. For example do you want it to be a babe magnet or so scary and repulsive they can only get their claws in you temporarily? Just kidding. Can you have a gas grill? Do you know the surface material of the deck? Would you like nice plants if I can tell you how to pick and set them up so you do not kill them? Where are you located though---might want to update your profile.

All important question. What is your budget like.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

You could construct a wood lattice using any size lumber you want, or use the premade 4' x 8' lattice typically found at a building supply center. You could grow a vine in a pot and have it climb up the trellis. Not sure how you would attach it without a photo of the balcony.

Garden centers have all kinds of plant stands that you could put up - instead of plants, you could put sculpture or artwork on the holders.

A lighter idea is to create a frame from 1 x 2" lumber, then staple a piece of canvas to it - you could choose any color or pattern you want.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

You could buy some artificial plants like cedars. From a distance they look real and can provide some privacy. AND you can't kill them.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Ugly ol' bamboo Roman shades was the way we did it. Ah, the things that went on behind those shades. Like tryin to get um to roll up and evenly, and gettin tangled in the cords. A trend I'm noticing, which means its going out, is outdoor curtains made of canvas drop cloths and tarp clamps.
Doorless bedroom; beaded curtains, burn incense, one bright but small desk lamp in darkened apartment, learn to crack wise, live a hard boiled film noir life.


----------



## John75 (Sep 6, 2012)

well, I don't like artificial plants, But I would definitely go with a plants on the balcony. Something like small pine or christmas trees or any other plant. If it's not big enough you can put it on some shelf And you are going to have nice balcony also!


----------

